# Eclipse Vorschläge/Vervollständigung funktioniert nicht mehr



## Guest (28. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab meinen PC formatiert und nachdem ich Eclipse neu heruntergeladen habe (aktuelle Version) funktioniert die Vervollständigung nicht mehr. 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Gibt man beispielsweise ein: Integer. so zeigt Eclipse alle Funktionen von Integer an (valueOf(String) usw...)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das wieder aktivieren kann?


----------



## matches (28. Feb 2008)

Die Checkbox "Enable auto activation "unter "Window->Preferences->Java->Editor->Content Assist" im Bereich Autoactivation muss aktiviert sein.

Wenn du mit dem Cursor hinter einem entsprechenden Trigger stehst (z.b. einem Punkt), kannst du auch STRG+Leertaste drücken. Dann sollte auch das Kontextmenu aufgehen.


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2008)

hm, die haken sind alle gesetzt... kanns irgendwie daran liegen, dass mein jdk keine javadocs hat (obwohl ich mich nicht entsinnen kann die nicht mitinstalliert zu haben)


----------



## matches (28. Feb 2008)

Komisch. 
Könnte es sein, dass du nicht in der Java-Perspectiv sondern in einer anderen bist?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2008)

Die Perspective hat funktional keine Bedeutung, sonder stellt lediglich eine View gruppierung dar.


----------



## matches (28. Feb 2008)

Dann versuch mal in der Ressource-Perspective mit Strg+Shift+t ne Klasse zu finden. Es geht nicht, d.h. die Perspective hat doch ne funktionale Bedeutung.

Du hast aber Recht, dass es in diesem Fall keine Auswirkung hat. Ich habs grad getestet.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2008)

ok... die Hotkeys... hast recht  :wink:


----------

